# The Next Scheduled Live Podcast



## TechGuy

Join the live chatroom and audio stream as we record the next episode of the Tech Support Guy Show!

We'll be recording the next show live on *Sunday, March 2nd at 4:00PM Eastern*.

Join us at then by visiting www.TechGuy.tv!

In the mean time, subscribe using iTunes or visit www.TechGuy.tv for past episodes.

(I'm going to make an effort to update this post frequently to indicate the next recording time -- feel free to subscribe to this thread to be alerted!)


----------



## TechGuy

Updated!


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow's podcast is being rescheduled. I'll post an update later.


----------

